# drag queen



## EleniD (Sep 30, 2010)

Θεωρείτε σωστή τη μετάφραση ως "τραβεστί"; Το κείμενο δεν σηκώνει πιο αργκό λέξεις, αλλά έχω βρει σε πολλές περιπτώσεις απλή μεταγραφή του αγγλικού, ντραγκ κουίν, ακόμη και σε έγκριτα έντυπα όπως η Καθημερινή και Το Βήμα. Αυτό που με μπλοκάρει είναι πως η ντραγκ κουίν είναι πιο "εντυπωσιακή", πιο "φαντεζί" απ' το/τη/τον (; τι άρθρο βάζουμε;) τραβεστί. 
Επιπλέον, το συγκεκριμένο άτομο στο κείμενό μου είναι πορτιέρης (τραβεστί πορτιέρης είναι δόκιμο;)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 30, 2010)

Αν μιλάμε για τραβεστί, όμως, είναι drag queen, σωστά;


----------



## EleniD (Sep 30, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Αν μιλάμε για τραβεστί, όμως, είναι drag queen, σωστά;



Σωστά, πολύ, πάρα πολύ σωστά, συγνώμη... Πώς μπορώ να μπω στον τίτλο να τον διορθώσω; Μήπως ξέρεις;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 30, 2010)

Έχεις την καλοσύνη να δώσεις όλη την πρόταση; Είναι όντως τραβεστί ο πορτιέρης ή το λένε σαρκαστικά για να δείξουν ότι είναι φανερά ομοφυλόφιλος;


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2010)

Μια *ντραγκ κουίν* διαφέρει από τον τραβεστί στο ότι είναι «περφόρμινγκ τραβεστί». Δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με συνώνυμα αλλά με διακριτούς ρόλους. Θα γινόταν δεκτή η ισοπέδωση μόνο αν οι συνθήκες την επιβάλλουν. Ας σημειωθεί ότι και οι Γάλλοι, που μάς έδωσαν τον όρο _τραβεστί_, χρησιμοποιούν για αυτές τον αγγλικό _drag queen_ (και όχι το κακόσημο _travelo_ που δίνει το Robert).


----------



## EleniD (Sep 30, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Έχεις την καλοσύνη να δώσεις όλη την πρόταση; Είναι όντως τραβεστί ο πορτιέρης ή το λένε σαρκαστικά για να δείξουν ότι είναι φανερά ομοφυλόφιλος;



Δεν δίνει λεπτομερειες. Αναφέρει σε ένα σημείο πως στην είσοδο του μπαρ στεκόταν μια drag queen - πορτιέρης. Δίνει απλά μια εικόνα του μέρους, στη συνέχεια περιγράφει τις αρχιτεκτονικές λεπτομέρειες του κτιρίου. Ο πορτιέρης δεν έχει σχέση με την εξέλιξη της πλοκής.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 30, 2010)

Τι κτίριο είναι αυτό; Γιατί ο πορτιέρης να είναι ντυμένος γυναικεία; Καταλαβαίνεις γιατί ρωτάω αν το drag queen είναι εδώ μεταφορική έννοια ή κυριολεκτική;


----------



## EleniD (Sep 30, 2010)

Είναι ένα μπαρ στο κέντρο της Νέας Υόρκης, υποτίθεται πολύ μοδάτο και με δύσκολη πόρτα. Τώρα γιατί ο πορτιέρης να είναι drag queen δεν έχω ιδέα - ούτε και μας δίνει κάποιο στοιχείο. Όπως σου είπα, είναι μια απλή αναφορά μέσα στο σύνολο του κειμένου. Τώρα γιατί μας παιδεύουν έτσι... αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 30, 2010)

Και όμως, νομίζω ότι μ' αυτά τα στοιχεία που δίνεις, μπορεί να βγει κάποιο συμπέρασμα: μπορεί ο πορτιέρης να είναι ένας κραυγαλέα ντυμένος γκέι, όχι απαραίτητα με γυναικεία ρούχα, ο οποίος δίνει πραγματική παράσταση στην πόρτα. Και το drag queen παραπέμπει στο σόου που κάνει στην πόρτα αυτός ο τύπος, όταν αφήνει ή δεν αφήνει κάποιους να περάσουν μέσα. Εκεί θα μπορούσες να κατευθύνεις τη μετάφρασή σου, κατά τη γνώμη μου.


----------



## nikosl (Sep 30, 2010)

Μήπως μιλάμε για την Κένι Κένι;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 30, 2010)

Αν είναι αυτός, τότε είναι όντως ντυμένος γυναίκα. Και έχει κάνει "πόρτα" σε πολλά κλαμπ.


----------



## EleniD (Sep 30, 2010)

Όχι, δεν είναι αυτός! Οι μοναδικές αναφορές στον συγκεκριμένο είναι πως είναι ντραγκ κουίν και πορτιέρης και δεν άφηνε αρχικά την ηρωίδα να μπει στο μπαρ αλλά τελικά τον έπεισε κοιτώντας τον στα μάτια και επιβάλοντάς του τη θέλησή της...

Γενικότερα, αν έχουμε τη λέξη drag queen σ' ένα κείμενο, πιστεύετε πως είναι σωστό να τη μεταγράψουμε στα ελληνικά;


----------



## nikosl (Sep 30, 2010)

Ναι, εγώ νομίζω το σωστότερο είναι να γράψουμε *ντραγκ-κουίν*. Και μια παρατήρηση, καλύτερα να λέμε αυτή και όχι αυτός.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 30, 2010)

nikosl said:


> Και μια παρατήρηση, καλύτερα να λέμε αυτή και όχι αυτός.


Αν η γυναικεία αμφίεση είναι μόνο αμφίεση και δεν συνοδεύεται από αλλαγή φύλου;


----------



## nikosl (Sep 30, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Αν η γυναικεία αμφίεση είναι μόνο αμφίεση και δεν συνοδεύεται από αλλαγή φύλου;



Καταρχάς δεν πρόκειται για μεταφραστικό ζήτημα γιατί προφανώς αν το κείμενό μας λέει _he_ θα μεταφράσουμε _αυτός_. Αν λέει _doorman_ θα μεταφράσουμε _πορτιέρης_ και όχι _πορτιέρισσα_.

Επί της ουσίας, λέμε _μία_ ντραγκ-κουίν. Αν δεν μας διορθώσει η ίδια, της απευθυνόμαστε στο φύλο που έχει επιλέξει ως δημόσια εικόνα, όπως κάνουμε και σε μία τραβεστί -δεν νομίζω ότι ζητάμε πιστοποιητικό από το γιατρό όταν μιλάμε με μία τραβεστί -την αναγνωρίζουμε ως γυναίκα.


----------

